# Should front page be updated?



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Title says it all really

It still has "spank the monkey", "Insanity test" Micheal schumaker making a engine noise 
All recall info is very out dated.

Just a thought as its the first thing people see when they are new to the forum.
I wonder if it looked different and more up to date it would generate even more interest.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Agreed.

On another note, the 'insanity test' sound clip seems to have made it into a ring tone advertised on TV.

Hope the original artist is aware...


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

insanity test now called crazy frog!

(still think its brilliant myself  )


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

sorted


----------

